# Clear Poly Bags & Poly Mailers



## GCOMP (May 6, 2015)

My shirts are Next Level 3600 t shirts, S-XL. I plan on putting them in a clear poly bag and then a poly mailer to ship it in.

What size do you recommend for the clear poly bag? And what size for the poly mailer? Im assuming the clear poly should be slightly smaller than the poly mailer?


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

9x12 for the clear bags and 10x13 for the mailers. This way you can also fit 1-2 shirts in the mailers.


----------



## hugsandguns (Apr 18, 2011)

We've found that 10x13 for the poly mailer gives you the option of shipping multiple shirts in one bag. We've even been able to ship 3 2XL shirts in one bag.

Topmailers.com is a reliable source. Bags hold up well even for international shipments.

For the clear bags, ULINE is a good source. 9x12's work but even larger bags with fold-overs may give you more space for multiple shirts shipped.


----------

